# Poopiong in Hay



## wobynwee (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello everyone. My new mini donkey is settling in nicely :aktion033: , both to her surroundings and to her routine. I have been working on ground manners with her, leading her, backing her, and basically setting some limits to what is acceptable behavior. All in all, she is a joy to have around, is incredibly smart and lovable




: . Thanks again to everyone who responded to my previous post. It's made a difference



: !

My new question is this: no matter where in the stall I put her hay, she uses it as her toilet :new_shocked: . I believe she is both defecating and urinating in it. Is this something she will grow out of, or do I need to do something different? I thought about a hay rack or hay net, but I'm afraid she could get tangled up in something like that. Any advice, shared stories appreciate, as always.

Edited to try to fix mis-spelling in post title, but was unable to figure out how to do so.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 1, 2006)

My mini stallions LOVE to do this whenever they have the chance  to find some nice clean hay to use for there bathroom. In stalls there as neat as a whistle but not outside. I have wall mounted hay racks in the stalls and have no problems. I dont like using hay nets. Glad to hear you are working her thru her little issues. Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 1, 2006)

There is no rhyme or reason where my girls do their thing



:

They do have a special spot just outside the barn that is used part-time.

The stalls are a free for all :no:

When my Jack was around...there were certain spots that were use exclusively...and in the stalls ...one corner of one was only used...it was wonderful!


----------



## StarWish (Nov 1, 2006)

I swear, these donks are not the cleanest of equines! Ours seem to go wherever the mood hits them. We use rubber tubs and metal hanging mini feeders w/o a problem and then, they don't mess in their feed, at least. You might try moving their poop to a "more acceptable" spot and leaving some there so they maybe get the idea that's "the" spot! We have done this with where they urinate(since it was in our pathway to the barn) and it seems to help.

This is the only "bad" thing they do...right? Oh, and the mean grunts at each other when you feed them! LOL! I swear, they sound like pigs! They sure look cute and innocent, though!


----------



## h2t99 (Nov 1, 2006)

I had a horse that always pooped in her hay so I was told to try feeding in a tire! Just take a old rubber tire and put the hay in it right on the ground!! It worked like a charm for me!! Plus they can't get hurt by one!



:


----------



## Denali (Nov 2, 2006)

Levi never pooped in the run in, even at night. When I stalled him next to the goats, he would go in there, but was locked in all night. Also outside he had a couple of piles and he always went there, it was sooo nice!! If his pile was somewhere I didn't want it, I cleaned it well everyday for a few days and he would just move it somewhere else.

Now Brady and Zeke are another story!! They poop everywhere and anywhere, including in the barn (run in), what a mess!! It makes clean up much harder when I have to pick it small piles here, there and everywhere!! Little stinkers!!

Vicki


----------



## jdomep (Nov 3, 2006)

My donkeys must be "off" LOL because when stalled they both poop in a corner only and what an easy cleanup for me. They also have 3 places outside that they use as a giant compost manure pile.

Now with my luck Ally will be the piggy - haven't had her in much yet...


----------



## littledonkeys.com (Nov 3, 2006)

stick their nose in it and woop them......lol


----------



## tazz001 (Nov 5, 2006)

I have 2 girls who do their business in certain spots and 2 others that go wherever and whenever the mood strikes. The 2 wheneverwherever are the younger of the herd by 15 years. Could it be the elders are smarter?? Actually when cleaning up recently I have noticed the youngers are getting better about whnever/wherever...

Could this be age related thing with girl donks?? The jack we used to have was meticulous about his potty spots


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 22, 2006)

bad enough when they "wherever whenever" and you have piles all over... our gelding we sold would WALK AND POOP - so it was really WHEREVER, and EVERYWHERE.

i wish they would poop in ONE SPOT and pee in MILLIONS... our girls have a pee hole and it is nasty! and there's no covering it up or moving it...


----------

